# كيف استفيد من القداس الألهى..؟



## Coptic MarMar (20 يناير 2008)

القداس الالهى فى كنيستنا القبطيه و جوهر الصلاه والعباده الجماعيه 
الكنيسه_ حيث يقام القداس هى بيت الله وباب السماء هى الملائكه ومحفل القديسين
وفى وقت صلاة القداس تحل الملائكه ورؤساء الملائكه والشاربيم والسرافيم فى صفوف سمائيه حول المذبح بمجد عظيم . وفى تلك اللحظه الرهيبه لحظة استدعاء الكاهن للروح القدس فإنه يحل حلولاً عظيماً وسط تهليل الملائكه وبحلو الخبز والخمر إلى جسد ودم ربنا يسوع المسيح بسر لا يدرك ولا يحتويه فكر بشرى .
لذلك فإن الوقت الذى نقضيه فى الكنيسه اثناء صلاة القداس هو لحظه من لحظات السماء على الأرض وقد يكون مخفياً عن عيوننا ذلك المجد الذى يحيط بنا فى ذلك الوقت. وما ذلك إلا لاننا مازلنا جسديين , ولكن كثرين إستحقوا أن يطلعوا على هذا المجد . فرأوا وشهدوا وشهادتهم حق 
ورغم كل هذه الامجاد التى نعيش فيها يقول الكثيرين إنهم لايستفيدون من حضور القداس الإلهى وفى محاولتهم للإستفاده من حضور القداس الإلهى يتردد على ألسنتهم هذا السؤال الحائر:
كيف استفيد من حضور القداس الإلهى ؟
وقبل ان نشرح كيف نستفيد من حضور القداس الإلهى يجب ان نوضح ماذا يعطل الإستفاده من صلوات القداس:
ونستطيع ان نركز اسباب عدم الشعور بالاستفاده فى حضور القداس فى النقاط التاليه :

1- التأخير فى المجئ الى الكنيسه "فاذى ياتى الى الكنيسه متاخراً ولا يقضى فيها الا ساعه او بعض الساعات فى اواخر القداس فإنه يخرج وقد حرم نفسه من التناول لانه جاء متاخراً وحرم نفسه من الاستمتاع بما فى القداس من قراءات والحان وصلوات روحيه عميقه ترفع الروح الى السماء وتريحها من مشاكلها ومشاغلها لان الوقت القصير الذى يقضيه فى الكنيسه لا يسعفه فى التخلص اولا من اهتماماته العالميه وبالتالى لتهداء نفسه فى الانحصار والتركيز فى كلمات القداس لان هذه الامورتحتاج الى وقت طويل ولذلك ينصحنا الرب بالتبكير فى الحضور الى الكنيسه وحضور الصلاه بقوله:
"الذين بيكرون الى يجدونى" (أم 8/17)
كيف استفيد من 

2_ قد يجئ الانسان مبكراً ولكنه يقف فى الكنيسه متفرجاً فلا يخدم كشماس ولا يشترك فى مردات الشعب الكثيره والعميقه ونتيجة لذلك لا يشعر فى نهاية صلوات القداس باى تعزيه او استفاده روحيه فإن وضعنا نصب اعيننا هذه الحقيقه ان كل من يحضر الى الكنيسه هو فى الواقع خدام معم من خدام القداس " ويؤيد ذلك ما يتلى فى تحليل الخدام حيث يقول الكاهن :" عبيدك يا رب خدام هذا اليوم القمص والقس والشماس والإكليروس وكل الشعب وضعفى ............"
إذن فالشعب هو احد الاطراف الثلاثه الهامه لإقامة القداس وهم الكاهن والشماس والشعب واذا غاب طرف من هذه الاطراف الثلاثه استحال إقامة القداس فياليت كل فرد من الشعب الحاضر فى الكنيسه يشترك فى مردات القداس الخاصه بالشعب.ويتفاعل معها بقلبه وروحه وكل حواسه فيحس بالتعزيه الفياضه ولااستفاده العظيمه لان هذه المردات مكتوب امامها يقول الشعب وليس يقول العريف او المعلم فقط.

3_عدم التركيز او التأمل فى المردات: احياناً كفيره تقال المردات والالحان بطريقه اليه روتينيه بسبب حفظها وكثرة تكرارها بينما يكون العقل شارداً فى واد اخر دخل الكنيسه او خارجها وهذه الطريقه لا تؤدى الى فائده روحيه تذكر. لذلك على كل حاضر فى الكنيسه سواء كان كاهناً او شماساً او مؤمناً عادياً من الشعب ان يصلى كل منهما صلواته بفهم وتأمل منضبط ومركز فيما يسمع وفيما يقول حتى ينطبق قول الرسول " أصلى بالروح وأصلى بذهن ايضاً أرتل بالروح وارتل بذهن ايضاً"
(1كو14:15) وبهذه الطريقه يتسفيد فائده كبيره ويتعزى تعزيه ليست بقليله.

4_الانشغال بالإدرايات دون الروحيات: بعض الناس يهتمون اثناء القداس بلإداريات مثل بيع القربان او جمع اطباق العطاء او التبروعات او تنظيم المصلين ومراعاة هدوئهم ووسط هذه المشاغل لا يعطى انفسهم فرصه للإستمتاع بالقداس والاشتراج فى مرداته والحانه وبذلك لا يستفيدون من حضور القداس شيئاً.
نوجه إلى هؤلاء نصيحة السيد المسيح القائل" ينبغى أن تعملوا هذا ولا تتركوا تلك"(لو 42:11)
ونصيحة الجامعه الحكيم القائل " لكل شئ زمان ولكل امر تحت السماوات وقت" (جا1:3) وبذلك يستطعون أن يؤدوا اعمالم الإداريه فى الكنيسه حسب وصيه الرسول "المدبر فبإجتهاد" (رو8:12)
وفى نفس الوقت يشتركون فى الصلاه والعباده حسب وصية الرسول فى نفس الاصحاح"حارين فى الروح عابدين الرب... مواظبين على الصلاه(رو12:11:12)

5_تلاوة القداس كله باللغه القبطيه : اذا اتلى القداس كله باللغه القبطيه ترتفع بعض الأصوات مشتكيه او محتجه ( لم نفهم شيئاً ولم نستفد شيئاً)وذلك بسبب عدم إلمام الكثرين باللغه القبطيه 
والوضع الامثل هو تلاوة جزء من القداس باللغه العربيه والجزء الاخر باللغه القبطيه لانه لغتنا الاصليه وتراثنا الذى ورثناه ولا يمكننا التفريط فيه نهائياً بعد ان إنحصر فى داخل الكنيسه فقط مع مراعاة التنويع فى التلاوه بين اللغتين فمره تتلى صلاة الصلح مثلاً بالقبطى واخرى فى قداس لاحق بالعربى مره المجمع بالقبطى ومره بالعربى وهكذا 
وعلى الشعب ان يحاول تعلم هذه اللغه العريقه التى هى الطور الاخير للغه المصريه القديمه لغه الاباء والاجداد والذى يريد ان يتعلم سيد كل التسهيلات اللازمه دون صعوبه تذكر.

6_بعض الناس يحضرون صلاة القداس كما لقوم عاده ولا يتناولون من الاسرار المقدسه فتره من الزمان قد تصل الى شهور او سنوات بينما تشترك الكنيسه وتشدد ان كل الذين يحضرون قداس المؤمنين اى قداس تقديس الاسرار يجب عليهم ان يكونوا مستعدين ويتناولون كلهم فى نهايه القدايحسب امر الرب مخلصنا الصالح " خذوا كلوا منه كلكم وخذوا واشربو امنها كلكم"
اما الذى يكون معترفاً مستعداً ولا يتقدم للتناول من الاسرار الالهيه فانه يحرم نفسه من شركة المؤمنين ويضيع على نفسه فرصه عظيمه قد لا تتكرر.

7- التناول بدون إعتراف: قد يتقدم شخص للتناول من الاسرار المقدسه ولديه خطيه او خطايا لم يعترف بها فهذا يظل يؤنبه ويوبخه . وهذا التانيب والتوبيخ يحرمه من التعزيه والفائده الروحيه
التى كان ممكناً ان يحصل عليها من الاسرار المقدسه بالتوبه ونقاوة الاستعداد
الانبا متاؤس


----------



## ra.mi62 (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف استفيد من القداس الألهى..؟*

موضوع رائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف استفيد من القداس الألهى..؟*

ميرسى لمرورك يارامى ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## wawa_smsm (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف استفيد من القداس الألهى..؟*

موضوع رائع وجميل جدا.
يارب يكون سبب بركة وإستفادة لينا.
شكرا يامرمر.


----------



## meraa (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف استفيد من القداس الألهى..؟*

موضوع جميل مرمر


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف استفيد من القداس الألهى..؟*



wawa_smsm قال:


> موضوع رائع وجميل جدا.
> يارب يكون سبب بركة وإستفادة لينا.
> شكرا يامرمر.



ميرسى لمرورك ياواوا ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف استفيد من القداس الألهى..؟*



meraa قال:


> موضوع جميل مرمر



ميرسى لمرورك ياميرا ونورتى الموضوع ​


----------

